# Universal LNB or Linear LNB?



## FireFire (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi all 

I have a Skyway USA LNB. On the label, it says dual pilarization. I think it should be a universal LNB. 

But I can't get any thing from echostar, the quality is 0% unless I replace my friend's Linear LNB. I can get 98% quality with his Liner LNB. 

I think this Skyway USA LNB is still working, but something wrong with the LOF1 or Freq. And I don't have any other information about it. 

Any one who has this LNB can tell me something? 

With the Linear LNB. Freq1 is 11250. When I switch to Universal, the program automatic change it to Freq1:10600 and Freq2:09750. 


Info about my LNB
Skyway USA
dual pilarization
NOISE:0.6dB
INPUT:11.7-12.2GHz


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard!

It's late, I'm tired, I didn't understand your post very well, so I might be wrong here, but ...

Linear is FSS - or for E*, 105 and 121, but NOT 110, 119, etc.

The frequencies you mention don't really jive up.

These links:
http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/dish105.html
http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/dish121.html
show you what frequencies are on 105 & 121 - the range is 11.7-12.2GHz


----------

